# Hoher Ping trotz DSL!



## alexbystrow (2. September 2004)

Hallo, Ich bin vor kurzem von ISDN auf DSL 1000 umgestiegen.

Also beim runterladen stimmt die Geschwindigkeit,

aber mein Ping ist grottenschlecht.

Also egal bei welchen Spielen, er liegt immer so bei 250 - 350.

Ich glaub ich hatte schon mit ISDN bessere PINGS!

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass mein provieder Tiscali ist?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen wie ich den Ping auf normale werte 

bringen kann.

mfg alexbystrow


----------



## Skinner (2. September 2004)

Wenn du einen Router hast musst du die Ports für die Spiele öffnen sonst hast so einen hohen Ping. Sonst sollte das nicht sein.


----------



## Radhad (3. September 2004)

Wenn die Ports geschlossen sind könnte er ja nicht spielen!
Wichtig ist: bei welchen Spielen tritt das auf? Bei Counter-Strike z.B. muss man sich erstmal ne neue config erstellen. Mit ISDN hat man eigentlich so 40er Pings, mit DSL ohne Fastpath maximal 60, eher höher. Surft jemand nebenbei? Das treibt den Ping leicht über die 150 ms Marke!

Führ mal einen Ping auf Google.de oder Web.de oder T-Online.de aus und teil uns mal die Ergebnisse mit, die du geliefert bekommst. Hast du mal Ad Aware über deinen Rechner laufen lassen? Hast du eine Firewall installiert? Wenn ja, welche? AntiViren Programm auch up-to-date?


MfG Radhad


----------



## ShadowMan (3. September 2004)

Hi!

Ich schätze das es wirklich an Fastpath liegt. ISDN ist nämlich sehr viel besser was die Ping in Spielen angeht, solang du kein Fastpath besitzt. Dies kannst du für 80 Cent/Monat (weiss den Preis ned mehr genau, aber wenn du viel spielst lohnt es sich) beantragen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Radhad (3. September 2004)

1€ / Monat und 20€ oder 25€ Einrichtungsgebühr. Da hat man dann einen Ping von nur ca. 25 ms., weil der Upstream nur 128 kbit beträgt und das ganze ja auch noch asynchron übertragen wird, d.h.  die1024 kbit können maximal nur benutzt werden, für Up- & Downstream. Da bietet QSC   mit ihrem QDSL Home besseres an. 1024 kbit Downstream und 512 kbit Upstream mit synchroner Datenübertragung, d.h. für Up- & Downstream 1,5MBit zusammen und einen Ping zwischen 5 und 20 ms (20 ms sind sehr selten).


MfG Radhad


----------



## alexbystrow (3. September 2004)

Also fastpath hab ich nich, ich werd mal ad-aware drüber laufen lassen. 
google ping:

min: 1155 , max: 1780: mittelwert: 1365

Also eine Firewall hab ich grad nich drauf und als Antivienprogramm hab ich grad

Antivir 6 Personal drauf.


----------



## alexbystrow (3. September 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt alles formatiert und wenn ich jetzt google.de

pinge, dann bekomm ich nen wert von 80-105.

Aber z.B. bei Jedi Knight ist der Ping immernoch bei 250 geblieben.


----------



## zinion (6. September 2004)

Bei DSL ist bei Online-Spielen ein Ping von 65 - 110 üblich, kommt natürlich drauf an, wo der Server steht. Versuchs mal mit einem deutschen CS-Server und guck wie da dein Ping ist. Da dein Ping zu google OK ist, würde ich sagen, die Server auf die du conenctest stehen vielleicht in den USA oder so? Und hol dir FastPath damit erreichste Pings von 15-30 und kostet nur 1€ im Monat.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (8. September 2004)

Liegt definitiv am FastPath!

Man bedenke das FastPath ein gängiger Standard ist, den die Telekom absichtlich deaktiviert!

*Danke, T-OFFline*


----------



## TheNBP (9. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Night Vision Worker _
> *Liegt definitiv am FastPath!
> 
> Man bedenke das FastPath ein gängiger Standard ist, den die Telekom absichtlich deaktiviert!
> ...


 Fastpath bedeutet ein Abschalten der Interleaving-Fehlerkorrektur. Und so ganz ohne Grund wird Fehlerkorrektur bei der Datenübertragung nicht eingesetzt.
Das kann man also nicht als absichtliche Schikane der Telekom auslegen.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. September 2004)

ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei T-Online und hat mir zumindest erzählt, das "Fastpath" deaktiviert wird und standardmäßig erstmal aktiv wäre - wie das genau funktioniert und wozu das eigentlich da ist weiß ich aber nicht!

Deshalb THX für die Erklärung! 

..aber mal ehrlich: als ich noch mein Q3 gedaddelt hab war das immer mit nem Ping um die 300 und es hat trotzdem geklappt! ^^


----------



## alexbystrow (9. September 2004)

Also es muss wohl irgendwie an den GameServern liegen!

bei Unreal Tournament 2004 und Jedi Knight habe ich einen Ping von 250,

egal welcher Server.

Aber bei Call of Duty hab ich einen ping von 70, wenns ein guter Server ist.

Aber was bei UT und Jedi Knight los is weiss ich einfach nicht


----------

